# costly lawyer info/opinion



## TamyLove420 (Feb 12, 2011)

I understand there is numerous web sites tha list medical marijuana lawyers that will take your $5000 retainer fee and claim 2 go 2 bat for you (and in a perfect world you could hand someone $5000 dollars on a simple word, handshake, or whatever) but having dealt with "the system" personally, and hearing other peoples misfortunes of piss poor lawyers it is obvious to me that I will need some help in selecting a reputable medical marijuana lawyer. I am in sacramento ca but willing to go to the bay area SF(as I understand that is where most lawyers/firms have offices, and do business) mostly what im looking for is some help from my fellow knowledgable growers who have been down this road and can point me in the right direction, or perhaps tell me what not 2 do. There are alot of gray areas so I need a lawyer who can answer any and all questions as the gray areas is what gets you detained. I take my freedom seriously so I want 2 bridge all the gaps.

thank you all for your opinions


----------



## cmd420 (Feb 12, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> ---google some of the high profile cases on pot in your area to find out atty names representing those folks


 

oooh.. I like that one...


----------



## nova564t (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd bet NorCalHal could answer any questions about Ca laws.


----------

